# De-bobbling alcantara (and some cleaning!)



## MattB (Jan 7, 2006)

I want to sort out the seats on my fiancé's 106 GTi. The leather half is covered but I don't know quite what to do on the alcantara. At the moment it's really quite bobbled so any suggestions for sorting that greatly appreciated! Once that's done then they need a good clean. Any products universally recommended?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Used this before on some alcantara seats before with great results...

http://www.jmldirect.com/Bobble-Off-PB8284/


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Use a shaver on it 
Rechargeable not wet shave !! 
My Mate who is a professional upholster taught me that one 

He has a special shaving machine but a normal philashave will do the trick 

I had an octavia L&K with severe bobbling and it sorted the job out


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd recommend to the "de" bobbler gadget too:thumb:


----------



## griff-91 (Nov 21, 2009)

I haven't tried other way mate as I've got plain cloth in my 106 Quiksilver, but mates with the GTi and half leather and alcantara have said that the 'de-bobbler' is the safer option - apparently you can damage the material with the shaving method


----------



## MattB (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks all. I'll try that JML gadget first then. From another thread it looks like Raceglaze do a very good cleaner.


----------



## MattB (Jan 7, 2006)

I've now given the seats a good going I've using the JML de-bobbler with pretty good results! It doesn't look like new but it is significantly better. I'm going to put in another hour in a few weeks (once I've done some bits on my own car) to see if I can pick up any more but it is now taking a lot of time for not much return.

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Bic disposable razors, cheap and very effective


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I used a craft knife on mine, went from this -



















To this -


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

De-bobbler thing for sure, just did this on my e46 last week.

picked one up at the original factory shop for £4, thought I'd give it a go for that price. Worked a treat!


----------

